# Low-Profile Helmet



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Smith Variant. Very light and looks great and I have a 60cm head


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

Leo said:


> I have a 60cm head


 Indeed.


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

smith maze. lightest out there.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

tekniq33 said:


> smith maze. lightest out there.


I think Variant is lighter :cheeky4:


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

someone get a scale! well, irrespective of weight I would highly recommend trying them both on. For some reason I found the variant very uncomfortable. Something about that circular pad/piece at the crown of the head really bugged me.


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

Leo said:


> I think Variant is lighter :cheeky4:


Maze looks the best


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

bassholic said:


> Maze looks the best


I have the Variant black intersection. The white intersection looks sweet too. I'm a minimalist though. Maze designs are too loud for me.


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

Leo said:


> I have the Variant black intersection. The white intersection looks sweet too. I'm a minimalist though. Maze designs are too loud for me.


maze flat grey?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

bassholic said:


> maze flat grey?


Correction, too loud or too boring :laugh:

By the way, you're right. The Maze is the lightest helmet. Most likely the lightest out of all helmet brands too


----------



## bbissell (Mar 8, 2009)

Just got a smith maze super light and very low profile. Worth every penny


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

Another vote for the Smith Maze. My daughter got one at the start of the season and like everyone else has said, it's very light and low profile. The Smith rep I got it from said it's the lightest certified helmet. If he'd had one to fit my big head I would have gotten myself one.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Rufus said:


> Another vote for the Smith Maze. My daughter got one at the start of the season and like everyone else has said, it's very light and low profile. The Smith rep I got it from said it's the lightest certified helmet. If he'd had one to fit my big head I would have gotten myself one.


I have a large head too (a little over 60cm). The Variant in Large fits me. Don't hesitate to get this one. It is still a very light helmet. I can also attest to its durability because it saved me from a very bad spill.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

does the RED hifi count as low profile? 

well its definitely lower-profiler than my old pro-tec...anyway just throwin that out there cause you can get it for real cheap

now that i've read this thread though, i'll probably go smith maze next time, if i can get it a good price that is


----------

